# Do you feel nobody will ever want you



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

After so many years being single do you feel like no person will ever like or be attracted to you? Anytime I interact with a woman I just feel like they see me as somebody they would never even consider dating/having sex with and at best I would fall under the category of "friends". And the thought of suggesting a date would be met with an "ok.. gotta go". Even girls who I knew were attracted to me years ago, just thinking back about it, it feels like they had something wrong with them. Like I ask myself why would they be attracted to me. Were they on drugs or drunk?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I feel this way a lot. I mean, I feel like no one I'm attracted to will want me.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

idk, my problem is a complete lack of ambition to do anything with my life which stems from years of anxiety and depression and no self-esteem, and very few people in the world are going to be willing to enter into a relationship with someone like that no matter how many other positive attributes i may have... so yeah, i do feel like nobody will ever want me... but not due to lack of physical attraction but mostly because of how mentally fragile i am, which is pretty f***ed up but that's the way most people are


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I feel like this. Although I think I could get into a relationship, if it's with a girl I don't find attractive, but I don't want that, It is not fair to me or her.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

All I can say is, medication, medication, medication. If you want it then you have to go get it and if your anxiety gets in the way then dampen in with meds. 

But if you're going to insist that you're unworthy of it and that anyone who is interested in you must have "something wrong with them" then just forget about the whole thing.


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

yes, none. I'm too nerdy.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, only every day of my life.


----------



## BrainChemistry (Oct 1, 2014)

I just lost out with one person and now my brain tries to make me like and think everyone else want me and me them. I can maybe relate to this because I have felt like you before I meet a person that I really loved and she loved me. After that "failure" my emotional side has turned around to the other extreme if you say although my brain might be more in the category now of their might be 1/10000 of girls around my age that would really want me and me them and hopefully I can meet another one of them soon and have better luck/ act better to get a successful relationship.


----------



## BrainChemistry (Oct 1, 2014)

EndlessBlu said:


> idk, my problem is a complete lack of ambition to do anything with my life which stems from years of anxiety and depression and no self-esteem, and very few people in the world are going to be willing to enter into a relationship with someone like that no matter how many other positive attributes i may have... so yeah, i do feel like nobody will ever want me... but not due to lack of physical attraction but mostly because of how mentally fragile i am, which is pretty f***ed up but that's the way most people are


Well I would not find a people like that if of course we have some other similarities as well. A girl like that who would be open to talk about it I think would be the best for me and that we could as a unit be stronger than individuals and actually improve on our problems.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yes, and it's not because of my appearance. I'm actually very confident about my appearance, it's just that I have nothing to offer. I rarely go outside because I quit college and I don't have a job. I only have a few friends, so networking is out of the question (which is how most people end up in relationships apparently). My SA makes me insecure, so I can't even be myself around other people. And I also have no goals or ambitions, and I lack motivation...

Do girls want someone like that? Of course not, they want someone who is independent and has their life figured out. So why even bother trying? It would be a futile effort. The only option for me to meet someone would be via internet, but I refuse to use dating sites. I've heard so many negative stories and people there have ridiculous standards, so it's not worth the trouble.

Anyway, I have more important things to worry about. I've already accepted the fact that I may not ever experience romance. I was depressed over that last year though. I couldn't care less about sex, I just want someone who I can be comfortable with and feel happy for once. I guess all I can do, is keep dreaming..._


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I know so, the only time I was somewhat desirable was when I could put a face on and hide my issues. Since I've been upfront about my struggles and accepted me it seems nobody else will, I don't blame them tho.


As soon as I mention I just stay home all the time and have no friends it seems to kill any attraction and am left as just friends and more often than not all ties are cut.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. Most of the time i don't bother to look nice. I hate feeling the need to impress someone.


----------



## BrainChemistry (Oct 1, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Yeah. Most of the time i don't bother to look nice. I hate feeling the need to impress someone.


Girl that doesn't bother about their look I think make them look much better in my eyes. You may found someone that is the same someday and should hope because I am sure their are girls with the same mindset particular on a sight like this.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Yes, the older I get the more I resign myself to the reality that I will most probably be alone for the rest of my life. I am just not attractive to any female because of my size, how shy and introverted I am, my anxiety, depression etc. No girl would want to date a loser like me, even girls with SA don't want to date SA guys generally, so we're stuffed.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

Yes...but I guess it doesn't help when the guys I see everyday are like 20-24. 

And then they call me "ma'am"...ugh


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I felt exactly like this for a long time, although I got lucky got introduced to someone even went on a first date but not sure if this will turn into a relationship or not. One can only hope I guess lol.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No, i know no one will ever want me. Its been proven. When a guy tell you, youre nothing but problems and hold no value, a deteriorated mind and vile heart..thats a clear indication to never even lust over another guy in real life.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a fact that no one wants me (well, no one that I actually live near and can see in person). 

It's whatever. I anit got no business trying to be in a relationship right now anyway.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm probably never going to have a girlfriend. I am way too broken.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It's hard to not feel that way when you think you don't have much to offer anybody.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Tough question. It's about meeting enough girls in the first place. Over the last couple of months my only socialising has been Sunday lunch with my Mum, and that isn't conducive to finding a girlfriend haha. My best route is through work, if given enough time with the right girl I think I could attract her. The online dating thing is very difficult.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If I was very attracted to them, than they probably wouldn't want me. In general maybe some people will rarely. I feel that's as truly realistic as I can be without veering into straight out pessimism, based on my life experiences.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like to have faith


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

bubbletea said:


> Yes...but I guess it doesn't help when the guys I see everyday are like 20-24.
> 
> And then they call me "ma'am"...ugh


Lol.. that made me laugh


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think i'm too boring to be wanted by anyone. I hardly ever show any personality. Until I can learn how to loosen the hell up a bit, probably not.


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Always, but I try not to think about it


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes. It's possible that women are attracted to me, but I'll never know because I assume that when women come up to talk to me they are simply being friendly. I don't dare try to do or say anything flirty or sexual because I'm afraid it'll be met with disgust. What's the worst that could happen? Them thinking I'm creepy and telling their friends to avoid me because they think I might be hiding in the trees by their house.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

vicente said:


> Yes. It's possible that women are attracted to me, but I'll never know because I assume that when women come up to talk to me they are simply being friendly. I don't dare try to do or say anything flirty or sexual because I'm afraid it'll be met with disgust. What's the worst that could happen? Them thinking I'm creepy and telling their friends to avoid me because they think I might be hiding in the trees by their house.


Whats funny is the people hiding in the trees probably don't feel the least bit self conscious about it..


----------



## jaspy13 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep, every day! Even after being in 2 relatively serious relationships in my time, I wonder what the hell they were thinking... why would they want to be with me


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's the honest truth I've come to face.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My interests are far too nerdy and nearly impossible to converse about to normal people due to how much I know about them. So yes... This is my Aspergers coming out, BTW...

Look here if interested: http://www.aspiestrategy.com/2012/05/hidden-autistics-aspergers-in-adults.html

Man, even though I have a job interview next week, I am sad after getting that out now.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

It would be wrong for me to inflict myself on someone else in my present state. This toy's too defective to pass inspection.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I worry about that sometimes. I fear my insecurities and other problems would prevent me from being in a long term relationship definitely. There is also the fear, deep down, that I'm too broken as a human being to truly be in a relationship with someone right now.


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

life tbh


----------



## Tazrael (Oct 11, 2014)

Up till last year I was in doubt about that question.
Then I made what felt like the single worst possible experience when you're already socially awkward to begin with.
I tried to kiss a girl and she turned away.
Since then I'm sure, yep, no one will ever want me.
And it's not like I have much to offer anyway.
Now it's just a matter of trying not to have hard feelings about it and find other things to fill my life with.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in this current mindset.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

truant said:


> It would be wrong for me to inflict myself on someone else in my present state. This toy's too defective to pass inspection.


Yeah. That's exactly how I feel in all honesty. Why the heck would a girl want to deal with all the **** I carry with me.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess I'm 50/50 on it though because I know I can get a gf and treat them right, but I have no motivation or confidence.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a much better chance of making friends, and the chance of that is zero.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes and unfortunately that kind of attitude makes us even more unattractive! It's a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Current status: Hide and seek - Level: Insanely difficult - Me vs. SO - Location: Earth
> 
> There's only so many places he can hide from me in this world. He can't hide forever. And when I find him, I'll NEVER let him leave. EVER. :twisted


RED ALERT! Hide yo' kids, hide yo' wives, hide yo' husbands.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

minimized said:


> I have a much better chance of making friends, and the chance of that is zero.


Sort of true for me


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel like this.  

I'm a nice guy, friendly and do alot to help other people and yet nobody wants me while arrogant, rude and unfriendly guys have girlfriends just because they look good.

Life is unfair.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shadow2009 said:


> I feel like this.
> 
> I'm a nice guy, friendly and do alot to help other people and yet nobody wants me while arrogant, rude and unfriendly guys have girlfriends just because they look good.
> 
> Life is unfair.


I look good, but I'm just bad socially. Which cancels out the looking good. So I don't think it's all about the looks.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's pretty unlikely that anyone relatively "normal" will ever want me. Although some people consider me attractive, I have a strange personality that makes it difficult to make connections with people. I recently discovered that I am an INFJ, which is the rarest personality type in the world, and it explained a lot about why I am the way I am. Also, any sexual desire I had in the past is basically gone.

That said, I'm not going to settle for anyone who comes along just to be in a relationship. At this point that would be pointless.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Very much so. I don't think anyone will ever love me and want to be with me. I feel like an ugly loser who will always be alone.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I've been there for years. I still get amazed that some girl too a chance with me. For me it's that until this year no woman really gave me a chance. So how was I supposed to know if I was attractive or desirable in anyway?



EternallyRestless said:


> I think it's pretty unlikely that anyone relatively "normal" will ever want me. Although some people consider me attractive, I have a strange personality that makes it difficult to make connections with people. I recently discovered that I am an INFJ, which is the rarest personality type in the world, and it explained a lot about why I am the way I am. Also, any sexual desire I had in the past is basically gone.
> 
> That said, I'm not going to settle for anyone who comes along just to be in a relationship. At this point that would be pointless.


Woo a fellow INFJ. All kidding aside I see wonder what makes your personality so strange? You seem like a pretty cool person from the very limited times we've talked to each other


----------



## Ind (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes I don't think I will ever find anyone


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sin said:


> always


:hug


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> Woo a fellow INFJ. All kidding aside I see wonder what makes your personality so strange? You seem like a pretty cool person from the very limited times we've talked to each other


Well as a fellow INFJ you should know what makes us so strange . But in all seriousness, my social skills have always been a little "off" and I'm just not a flirty person. My dad even says that my body language is still like a little kid :blank



Grand said:


> I'm an INFJ too, not that I think it says much. Hmm...


They say we are over-represented on the internet, even though we're so rare in real life.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> Well as a fellow INFJ you should know what makes us so strange . But in all seriousness, my social skills have always been a little "off" and I'm just not a flirty person. My dad even says that my body language is still like a little kid :blank
> 
> They say we are over-represented on the internet, even though we're so rare in real life.


I understand on the flirty stuff lol. Being the rarest type, it makes it very difficult for people to understand us it feels, even though I tend to understand others.

Wel internet personality and real life personality are different especially with SA


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> I understand on the flirty stuff lol. Being the rarest type, it makes it very difficult for people to understand us it feels, even though I tend to understand others.
> 
> Wel internet personality and real life personality are different especially with SA


That's one of our main challenges really, we understand people so well, but they have a hard time understanding us. It's interesting that you're a male INFJ, they say that it's more common in females.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> That's one of our main challenges really, we understand people so well, but they have a hard time understanding us. It's interesting that you're a male INFJ, they say that it's more common in females.


Yeah I know. I tested INTJ at first but I did not feel like one at all. So lately whenever I took it, it was INFJ and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## BobRobert (Feb 21, 2014)

*Alone and not lovin it*

I just feel like since I have been depressed for like 10 years and really badly depressed for the last 2 years that I will never find anyone. I have never had a long relationship in my life and I am now 58..so I think I have less bad feeling to give up rather than being let down again.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

No not really. But I understand finding someone in my situation isn't the easiest thing to do. As a man you are more often than not supposed to be the one initiating things and asking the girl out. I never do that. Add on top of that that I have a complicated life situation and isn't the best looking guy and it gets really difficult.

But yeah the gender thing is the biggest issue I guess in finding someone. There is a reason why so many women with SA are in relationships while many men aren't. But don't get me wrong I'm not trying to start a men vs women debate, I'm just saying, in all other aspects women have it just as hard as us of course if not even harder.


----------



## Slyshyguy (Oct 16, 2014)

gosh u guys are so negative

I feel like I'm very very superficial and I have high standards and I don't go out the house much because I work at home on my computer but whenever I do go out (gym, groceries) whenever I see a female if shes hot I'll get really crazy in my mind (I think because I rarely see any) but even if shes not theres always something about her that is attractive to me, whether its the way she dresses, wears her goofy hat or walks around with her grocery basket theres always something about them that make me wonder and whenever I start wondering I usually start making scenarios about these girls and it makes me realize that even though these girls may be ugly I'm super positive that if they have personality, charm and confidence they could definitely attract me and all of those 3 things you can acquire in life through accepting who you are and working within yourself


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Slyshyguy said:


> gosh u guys are so negative
> 
> I feel like I'm very very superficial and I have high standards and I don't go out the house much because I work at home on my computer but whenever I do go out (gym, groceries) whenever I see a female if shes hot I'll get really crazy in my mind (I think because I rarely see any) but even if shes not theres always something about her that is attractive to me, whether its the way she dresses, wears her goofy hat or walks around with her grocery basket theres always something about them that make me wonder and whenever I start wondering I usually start making scenarios about these girls and it makes me realize that even though these girls may be ugly I'm super positive that if they have personality, charm and confidence they could definitely attract me and all of those 3 things you can acquire in life through accepting who you are and working within yourself


A girl has to be hot for me to be interested, I don't care how shallow that sounds it's true, and I'm not going to go for that BS about liking someone for their ****ing personality, when all that is about it lowering your standards, which I'm not going to do. If she's not pretty I'm not giving her a chance, because I can't stand to look at a garbage can 24/7 so why would I want to date one.


----------



## Slyshyguy (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't date anyone ugly either however I do think personality is important and I believe it can make an average looking person desirable. I just get the feeling from the posts that I'm reading that people feel worthless when in reality they're not. Everyone has something charming about them and anyone can find someone to be in a relationship with its just a matter of believing in yourself and being out there.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Slyshyguy said:


> I wouldn't date anyone ugly either however I do think personality is important and I believe it can make an average looking person desirable. I just get the feeling from the posts that I'm reading that people feel worthless when in reality they're not. Everyone has something charming about them and anyone can find someone to be in a relationship with its just a matter of believing in yourself and being out there.


True. I may have been a little too much focused on the looks in my last post. Anyway, I do think personality is important, but in addition to looks. There's this girl I have a crush on who looks very cute face wise but she has a very nice body, however, she doesn't expose herself like many girls do with the clothes they wear which I think makes her even more attractive to me for some reason, idk really. But she is very pretty, last year I didn't notice her, but this year I did for some reason.


----------



## manofkent (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't care so much how they look as long as it's not to the extent of be embarrassed to be seen with them so basically I'm after and average looking girl I have average looks but bit overweight but if I went for an ugly girl I just wouldn't feel good about it. Great personality or not I need to be proud to be seen with them. As they say you can't polish a turd. Although I would sleep with just about anyone


----------



## DriftingAway (Oct 19, 2014)

Everyday, sadly


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

nah im cute af anyone would be lucky to have me really

..


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

kinda feeling like this again too. I have come to terms with this for years now, but this feeling has has risen again to torture me this year. Within an hour I'm about to call someone to ask if she likes me or not. Saw her profile pic right now, looking at all those girls on the picture, their fashion sense, height etc... I can't imagine her saying she likes me. Worst time to be feeling this way.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Of course. I spent over half of my life trying to find someone only to be rejected and pushed away by every single woman I've ever shown even the slightest amount of interest or attraction to. I've been rejected and hurt so many times that I've lost all interest in dating and relationships...its just not worth putting myself through that heartbreak and pain anymore. Based on a lifetime of negative experiences with the opposite sex I have absolutely no reason to believe that anyone could ever find me attractive or desirable.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think anyone ever will. I am so beneath what anyone would want anything to do with, I have nothing going for me and I am not worth it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not negative, just realistic.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

slowlyimproving said:


> Yes and unfortunately that kind of attitude makes us even more unattractive! It's a self fulfilling prophecy.


Yes.

If I say that I still have a chance, people will point out that I'm over 30 and inexperienced. And if I say I don't, people will point out that it is a negative attitude.

You can't win either way. Best to just take life as it comes to you.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Do you like snow


I've never seen snow in real life unfortunately


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I don't think anyone ever will. I am so beneath what anyone would want anything to do with, I have nothing going for me and I am not worth it.


:no:squeeze


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Being in emotional pain almost all the time and this week physical pain as well, I don't want to burden anyone with my issues. There's this girl who stares at me during class, and I think she might be interested but I don't want to put my troubles onto anyone else so I have no choice but to stay away. It just makes me feel worse to do this but I have no choice because there is nothing I can do.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

boy you best bet


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Even at 25, I do feel this way most of the time. Only one woman ever showed an interest in me first and yet I made the fatal mistake of being too emotional too quickly, which almost certainly ruined my chances of her ever liking me more than a friend. So I cut off all contact with her to lessen the emotional pain. When a woman tells you that women want to be provided for, she is talking about other women, not her. And yet at the same time I am completely terrified of getting close to someone on an emotional level and letting a woman into my life at the moment.

It was sad really, as she was utterly gorgeous. Completely out of my league, though. I knew I would not be able to compete with her ex anyways.

I am a ****ing idiot when it comes to communication with people sometimes.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I do feel this way. I'm not attracted to normal people, I seek those like myself. I like to know other's pain and try to be of help but even then I get my feelings hurt, get accused for having feeling, for thinking of dating for etc. Feels like H.S. all over again and it just adds another reason that it's just me. 

I try to be honest and try to let them know what I seek or what I am but seems that lies are always wanted instead.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I feel this way. Like if my looks aren't enough to disinterest you than my personality sure will. Hahahaha... *sobs*


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Everybody wants me, because I'm a cat and cats get all the attention :D


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely. Go ahead and call me misogynistic all you want, but this ‘you can do better’ culture that a lot of girls makes it pretty much impossible for me. No girl wants to be seen socially with some guy who’s ‘a bit different’. Christ, it must be so tough to grow up as a girl, because the way I see it a lot of women are socialised to conform to specific social norms and to be less individualistic, whilst guys are encouraged to follow their individual identities more. I know it’s not the same for all women. I don’t know, just a random thought based on observations. Sorry if that’s offensive in anyway.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

AllieG said:


> I feel this way. Like if my looks aren't enough to disinterest you than my personality sure will. Hahahaha... *sobs*


That's how it is for me. Occasionally I notice a woman showing an interest at a distance (staring or glancing and catching my eye, although it's rare) but when women talk to me, they always seem to look bored or confused.

I'm gradually becoming more accepting of being alone. So eventually, I think I'll be able to give up trying to find someone.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

bluecrime said:


> Definitely. Go ahead and call me misogynistic all you want, but this 'you can do better' culture that a lot of girls makes it pretty much impossible for me. No girl wants to be seen socially with some guy who's 'a bit different'. Christ, it must be so tough to grow up as a girl, because the way I see it a lot of women are socialised to conform to specific social norms and to be less individualistic, whilst guys are encouraged to follow their individual identities more. I know it's not the same for all women. I don't know, just a random thought based on observations. Sorry if that's offensive in anyway.


I think it's different in different cities and cultures. I remember, when I visited Michigan about 7 months ago, everyone was so much more friendlier than here in Cincinnati. I was telling my friend on here that I wanted to move there (and may end up doing that, or at least getting the hell out of Cincinnati!)

I think it's supply vs. demand, also. The problem here is that most, if not all, of the women ages 25-32 are either married or saddled with kids. Married, that's pretty much a rule out, and kids...I want kids, but I want to experience couple love first, before I have to step into the father role. If at all.

I hope what I'm saying makes sense. I don't know what it's like in the UK, but I find most British women absolutely gorgeous. I don't know if you're too young to remember the TV show Everwood, but I remember thinking since I was 17 that the only way I would ever meet my soulmate is if I relocate to a completely different country and magically stumble across her, like the main character in that show.


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

Sometimes I do feel like that.
But I do think that someone will want me, once I start to get more confident around people.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes to OP. I feel completely unattractive and uninteresting on top of my mental problems. Can't imagine anyone being attracted to me.


----------



## DJames (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it is rare that someone might be interested in me, but not impossible. What seems damn near impossible is that they won't lose interest shortly after getting to know me, or I won't be bogged down by all of the confusing social rituals surrounding dating and relationships.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Only one guy in this universe will ever like me want me need me. That's also the guy I'm planning on having kids with, he's also my best friend. I'm sure I'm not his pick, but hell if someone is meant for someone Like ME. There's someone for eveeeeeeryone. 

EVERYONE.

And I see everyone has hope. Everyone.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Yes, only every day of my life.


Strange. In my eyes you're beautiful. The world lacks sense for sure, if a female like you is alone.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

peachypeach said:


> Strange. In my eyes you're beautiful. The world lacks sense for sure, if a female like you is alone.


Awww, thank you so much, sweetheart. I really appreciate it. You brought a tear to my eye (a good one). You're a warm-hearted, special lady. Sending you a nice big hug :squeeze


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

jimity said:


> After so many years being single do you feel like no person will ever like or be attracted to you? Anytime I interact with a woman I just feel like they see me as somebody they would never even consider dating/having sex with and at best I would fall under the category of "friends". And the thought of suggesting a date would be met with an "ok.. gotta go". Even girls who I knew were attracted to me years ago, just thinking back about it, it feels like they had something wrong with them. Like I ask myself why would they be attracted to me. Were they on drugs or drunk?


I find my own company preferable to social situations. I expect lots of members on here feel the same way Jimity

As for relationships & falling in love: I have had my heart broken so many times (as I guess you have Jimity) I now just accept being alone. At least on your own you can please yourself; whereas with a partner you have to consider their feelings & needs. Selfish attitude I know, but a lot easier all the same.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Awww, thank you so much, sweetheart. I really appreciate it. You brought a tear to my eye (a good one). You're a warm-hearted, special lady. Sending you a nice big hug :squeeze


Sweetheart  lol I'll take that compliment and warmth from you.

It's all about the image we project, we refuse to wear masks is all, we are ourselves and belittled for this very fact. It's sad BUT if I learned one thing in 21 years, is that things will change eventually, as do the seasons.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

peachypeach said:


> It's all about the image we project, we refuse to wear masks is all, we are ourselves and belittled for this very fact. It's sad BUT if I learned one thing in 21 years, is that things will change eventually, as do the seasons.


 True :yes


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm really starting to believe that nobody will ever want me. It sounds really irrational when I type it out, but I simply cannnot imagine that someone is attracted to me.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think that constantly.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well not that nobody will want me because girls look at me all the time. I feel that after they get to know me they will run off because of my issues that's basically it.


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

peachypeach said:


> Only one guy in this universe will ever like me want me need me. That's also the guy I'm planning on having kids with, he's also my best friend. I'm sure I'm not his pick, but hell if someone is meant for someone Like ME. There's someone for eveeeeeeryone.
> 
> EVERYONE.
> 
> And I see everyone has hope. Everyone.


I'm trying to have hope and be optimistic, but I do wonder if there is someone out for me (and if there_ is_...where the heck are they are!?)


----------



## amaui (Jul 31, 2014)

I feel exactly like that. I actually feel pathetic seeing happy married or engaged people. Sad, I know


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

It is getting that way. Online dating is proving impossibly difficult for me, I'm almost ready to cross that off as an avenue to finding someone to be with. That doesn't leave a whole heap of options for me.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Pretty much, my looks might get girl's interest, but my personality put them to sleep like nobody's business.

Let's be honest which girl would want a 27 years old who still live with his parents, has zero confidence, barely leaves the house, porn addict, gamer, internet fiend, no social life, passive or submissive and has zero vision of his future or career.
Looks can only get you so far.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people care so much about this? Seriously.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

flamestwind said:


> Pretty much, my looks might get girl's interest, but my personality put them to sleep like nobody's business.
> 
> Let's be honest which girl would want a 27 years old who still live with his parents, has zero confidence, barely leaves the house, porn addict, gamer, internet fiend, no social life, passive or submissive and has zero vision of his future or career.
> Looks can only get you so far.


Yeah looks aren't everything. You're right. I'm attractive but I have no confidence and I don't really like myself that much so it doesn't really help that I'm attractive because it just makes me feel like crap when girls run because of my horrible social skills.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Yeah looks aren't everything. You're right. I'm attractive but I have no confidence and I don't really like myself that much so it doesn't really help that I'm attractive because it just makes me feel like crap when girls run because of my horrible social skills.


I don't feel like crap anymore, since I got used to it. They look at you like you deceived them when they're the one who approached you.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

flamestwind said:


> I don't feel like crap anymore, since I got used to it. They look at you like you deceived them when they're the one who approached you.


They don't even approach me as much as before, and even if they did it doesn't matter. That ship has sailed. Now I have to get the guts to talk to them which isn't going to happen. So it just sucks. I still feel like crap when they approach me because I know it is all going to go to **** in the end. Like right now there is this girl in my class that keeps staring at me. I just wish I could approach her like a normal guy would be able to. But I'm not normal.


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes. I don't look like supermodel, I don't have a bubbly personality, I'm too tired and filled with self-loathing to even bother anymore. The chances have went and I'm out of dating market already.

And also no guy has ever really wanted me so that's pretty evident I'm seriously flawed and unsuitable to all men.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Someone i could actually have a relationship with is kind of like extra-terrestrial life, the probability is they are out there somewhere, but the chances of us meeting are pretty much zero.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do people care so much about this? Seriously.


It's something most Humans crave.



In a Lonely Place said:


> I get brief moments of interaction on a dating site that go really well but as soon as they find out about my anxiety they drop me like a hot potato.
> For instance I'm having a laugh with a woman from my town, online last night, she doesn't know and today she sends me a message in her lunch break that includes this line...
> 
> k
> ...


Maybe you're reading too much into that? You said you were having a good time, maybe she thought you were 'chilled.'


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's something most Humans crave.


 If it's so normal why are most women turned off by it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it's so normal why are most women turned off by it?


I have no idea what you're talking about. Most women want to have relationships with guys they are attracted to. Sex too if that's what you're getting at (I know you've mentioned you think women are turned off by sex before lol... That's not quite how it works...)

A big part of female sexuality is feeling desired by men.


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

Despite having a boyfriend I can't see why he wants me and I don't think anyone else would ever want me. A lot of the time I feel like if I was less attractive he wouldn't. I'm too shy and awkward to be desirable for a relationship. And when we argue that becomes apparent.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BeautifulSilence said:


> Despite having a boyfriend I can't see why he wants me and I don't think anyone else would ever want me. A lot of the time I feel like if I was less attractive he wouldn't. I'm too shy and awkward to be desirable for a relationship. And when we argue that becomes apparent.


If you have the looks obviously someone else would want you.


----------



## shycat69 (Nov 16, 2014)

BeautifulSilence said:


> Despite having a boyfriend I can't see why he wants me and I don't think anyone else would ever want me. A lot of the time I feel like if I was less attractive he wouldn't. I'm too shy and awkward to be desirable for a relationship. And when we argue that becomes apparent.


I have no idea how attractive you are. Its a subjective notion. Your boyfriend must see something beyond the 'shy and awkward' person you feel. Enjoy his company and your relationship or :idea find a relationship you feel more comfortable in. I feel 'shy and awkward' all the time. Good luck and tell me the secret of having a comfortable relationship.


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> If you have the looks obviously someone else would want you.


Not for a relationship. Looks can attract people in but it's the personality that keeps them.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

A lot of times I feel like this, but I know someone is around the corner. When you're lonely, it's hard to see that though. Perspective helps.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

BeautifulSilence said:


> Not for a relationship. Looks can attract people in but it's the personality that keeps them.


This.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a lost cause, I stopped caring about ever finding someone. I'm going to live my life and focus on college and getting a good paying job. If a girl comes across, great, but I'm not expecting it.

I'm bracing myself for a lonely life. The future looks dark, and I'm bracing for it.


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

For me it's kinda come full circle. 

Back in college I had really bad SA and so when a girl was interested in me I messed up because I was paralysed with indecision. I ended up putting myself into the friend-zone and it petered out.

I got over it and realised my mistakes and worked on fixing them. I have a fledgling business as a copywriter, write for several media outlets, keep myself in shape, engage with my hobbies (amateur motorsport), pursue my beliefs and convictions (space exploration advocate), attend night-school language lessons in order to broaden my otulook, socialise with friends at least once a week, carry myself with more confidence and conversational ability and yet...

...none of it has worked. In over 2 years I'm as lonely now as I was back then.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Not really but I wish whoever wants me next would get on with it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I do but I am fairly apathetic about it these days.


----------

